# Improvements and New Features - Cube Average Calculator



## CuberChris (Sep 2, 2009)

I posted a thread a while back about a simple web based calculator I made where you can input your times and it will work out your average.

I've made improvements and updates to it so that it highlights your best and worst time from the average and you can choose to exclude the best and worst time from the average.

I also added a share box where it puts comma separated values of your times with brackets around the best and worst so you can copy and paste it into a video description or email/website etc.

Example: 24.97, (30.43), (21.93), 23.56, 26.19

I have also made it look a lot nicer and the interface is very simple and clean.

http://chrisss.net/cubeavg

Also check out this video I made about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWgPhcQzpgA

Check it out and consider using it to calculate your average. I'm open to any new ideas or improvements you may think of.

CuberChris


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks very nice, I watched the video. I don't usually use a calculator though, I just use CCT to time all of my solves. It might be nice if you made this an App for the Ipod Touch/iPhone? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 5, 2009)

This would be great for people that prefer to use a StackMat Timer but can't connect their timer to the PC for use with CCT. I could see myself using this if I take an average without having access to my CCT account. It's a really good resource, keep up the good work.

I actually stumbled across this whilst looking around for a review or some footage of the 3x3x4 from Cube4You, I got to CubeChris's YouTube Channel. I was pleased to be greeted by an English voice, which I think we need more of in the cubing community!


----------



## James (Sep 5, 2009)

Perhaps I'm doing something wrong, but no times appear in the share box when I click average. I'm using Firefox.

Also, I think it would be nice if, for example, the enter key or plus key worked in the same way as the add time button, so entering times could be done using only the Num Pad.


----------



## CuberChris (Sep 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the replies and twitter*

Thanks for the replies everyone I'll try to add some keyboard shortcuts etc.

I've also just added a twitter button so that you can tweet your average. it will create your status and put in all your times as they appear in the share box and put the average result.


----------

